# Sonax BSD vs Artdeshine NGPS



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi, has anybody ever compared these 2, if so, which did you prefer? Thanks


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Be interested to hear views on this as i am a big fan onf NGPS and also heard good things about BSD


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Trying to stay neutral here, ngps is a ton nicer to use, and i think looks better. BSD has better beading, and i think lasts longer also. It is basically a pure spray sealant compared to a blend of a qd AND sealant. 

Best bet is to choose your requirements,and buy accordingly imo


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Trying to stay neutral here, ngps is a ton nicer to use, and i think looks better. BSD has better beading, and i think lasts longer also. It is basically a pure spray sealant compared to a blend of a qd AND sealant.
> 
> Best bet is to choose your requirements,and buy accordingly imo


It would take a lot for me to change from NGPS as i keep finding more uses for it especially as a drying aid at 1:10 ish as it just lasts and lasts!!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Never used NGPS but tested BSD long term and used it on many cars I did in the last few months. Application is grabby, the final finish is grabby and non slick, the water Behaviour is fantastic, there is some amount of anti static/repels dust type thing about BSD. Price and availability are excellent. It does nothing against bird droppings or fingerprints. If you go through a lot of slush and heavy rains, it's almost like it repels all the water while holding on to all the dirt. Mixed feelings, I know.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Trying to stay neutral here, ngps is a ton nicer to use, and i think looks better. BSD has better beading, and i think lasts longer also. It is basically a pure spray sealant compared to a blend of a qd AND sealant.
> 
> Best bet is to choose your requirements,and buy accordingly imo


Yep I`ll go along with that :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Ngps wipes the floor with bsd in terms off look and slickness,bsd seems to be a better beader,but having said v2 has been tweeked to be a better beader also,and the roll off seems quicker on v2 also:thumb:
As already statetd application of bsd is grabby,you will find ngps melt in to paint as you apply leaving very little to buff off


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone who has trouble applying bsd is doing something seriously wrong. It's so easy to use, if you have any issues then your probably using too much. 

It flashes off just like any qd. 

I'd bet money on it that if you did a 50/50 on a panel with bsd and ngps you wouldn't be able to see a difference in looks.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

jack-c said:


> Anyone who has trouble applying bsd is doing something seriously wrong. It's so easy to use, if you have any issues then your probably using too much.
> 
> It flashes off just like any qd.
> 
> I'd bet money on it that if you did a 50/50 on a panel with bsd and ngps you wouldn't be able to see a difference in looks.


You will mate..other than the beading properties bsd offers very little in terms of look,thats tried and tested on 3 diffrent cars,mine included..all imo of course


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

That's fair enough bud 

As long as your happy with how your car looks then that's all that matters. 

In my opinion I get all the looks from polishing and I can't tell the difference in terms of looks with any of my lsps and qd's. 

Were all different I guess


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

jack-c said:


> Anyone who has trouble applying bsd is doing something seriously wrong. It's so easy to use, if you have any issues then your probably using too much.
> 
> It flashes off just like any qd. .


Totally agree with you. I apply it on a dampened MF and whizz round the car in no time, no buffing required. Car defo stays cleaner for longer and is easier to clean with a layer of BSD on the paint IMO.

I want to try the Sonax Turbo Detailer next.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd say these two are polar opposite's. Bsd for outright protection and ngps for looks and ease of use. Bsd on dry paint i found a pain to use but as a drying aid its fine and still produces great beading. Ngps on the other hand is a pleasure to use, on wet or dry paint and leaves a lovely gloss finish that bsd could only dream of. Its slick too unlike bsd but it doesn't bead to the same extent. Depends what you're looking for from a supposed qd but I'd choose ngps due to its great looks and ease of use.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Could NGPS be applied to bare paint as well as on top of other LSP's?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I think moonstone mo had a ridiculous number of coats applied to his cossie, 12-13 seems to ring a bell.

Personally i think it generally sits on top as durability isn't its strong point but that said there is nothing to stop you using it as a stand alone product provided you topped it up regularly which would be the same as any QD / Spray wax / Sealant


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

danwel said:


> I think moonstone mo had a ridiculous number of coats applied to his cossie, 12-13 seems to ring a bell.
> 
> Personally i think it generally sits on top as durability isn't its strong point but that said there is nothing to stop you using it as a stand alone product provided you topped it up regularly which would be the same as any QD / Spray wax / Sealant


Thanks danwel, was going to strip right back and try it out for a couple of months until my winter detail.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks danwel, was going to strip right back and try it out for a couple of months until my winter detail.


I think you will love it, looks fantastic when applied and just so easy to use


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

personal thoughts, i really like ngps for looks but i honestly wouldn't say its easier to use than bsd, they are pretty similar imo, biggest difference is slick finish with the ngps wheras bsd isn't slick, beading wise theres not alot in it on well prepped paint.
Finally as a curveball/alternative choice is Fusso spray,beading like bsd great looks and nice and slick!


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

I've used both and they have their strong points, NGPS looked much nicer and was soooooo slick whereas BSD gave insane beading and had longevity. I voted for NGPS as best detailer 2014.:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

danwel said:


> I think moonstone mo had a ridiculous number of coats applied to his cossie, 12-13 seems to ring a bell.
> 
> Personally i think it generally sits on top as durability isn't its strong point but that said there is nothing to stop you using it as a stand alone product provided you topped it up regularly which would be the same as any QD / Spray wax / Sealant


Correct mate..i went trigger happy in the early days with layering ngps, and imo i felt the finish getting a lot slicker and wetter.

As a standalone v2 has really upped its game i applied 1 coat(was very hard not to add any more) on the old dears punto and its still holding up very well after 2 washes,if you wanted to use it as a stand alone you could always top up after every wash or every other wash,its that easy to use!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't get where people find bsd to be grabby? It's one of the smoothest products I've used so strange how people differ


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> I don't get where people find bsd to be grabby? It's one of the smoothest products I've used so strange how people differ


I wouldn't say it was grabby either :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

What are the prices of NGPS?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> What are the prices of NGPS?


http://obsidiandetailing.com/product/paint-sealant/


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Cheers mate.  Seems pretty good price.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> Cheers mate.  Seems pretty good price.


Don't just go by price, it's pretty good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

i thought bsd looked very glossy and wet. 


I'll definitely have to try some ngps if it's meant to look better


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Ngps does look better and is slicker, but imo bsd is easier to use, but tbh they are both fairly easy going to use


----------

